
The quest for the sacred diskettes - wslh
https://retro.moe/2016/06/06/the-quest-for-the-sacred-diskettes/
======
dbcurtis
I feel the joy. A few weeks ago, I stumbled across my old Apple II, which I
thought I had long since thrown out. Alas, I fear the disks were thrown out
long ago.... _sigh_

